# New Moneywort rooting problems



## Ngiltner (Nov 13, 2009)

I was under the impression that moneywort was an incredibly easy and hearty aquatic plant that would "grow all over" but it seems to be the one i am having the most trouble with even getting it started

i received the moneywort as an already established "bundle" that had a established root system. i separated the stems out as much as possible and buried it in my substrate to a little above the established roots. I got my normal dying period at it lost most of its leaves but i was seeing new roots growing. these new roots were NOT always from the bottom of the stem, some would be at various leaf nodes and the plant would turn yellow/brown and "melt" underneath it. I would then replant the stem from the new roots into the substrate...the entire plant just seemed to deteriorate further from here and i would eventually find stem after stem floating at the top of my tank with no roots or leaves attached. of the original plant, two months later, i have 3 stems barely holding on with one or two tiny new leaf sprouts

my setup:
20 gallon tank
65 watts light at 10 hours a day
DIY CO2 2 liter with Hagen ladder
substrate is 75% flourite, 25% small aquarium pebbles
reg fert with kno3, k2so4, kh2po4, and flourish per dosing schedule on this forum
i have 2 indian red swords, 1 banan plant, and numerous clover patches all growing seemingly healthily...i got them all from aquariumplants.com

what am i doing wrong with my getting my moneywort going?


----------



## kanvas (May 15, 2009)

That's strange. Since Moneywort (or creeping jenny) is one of the easiest to plant for me, and I have turface substrate that's super light weight. I just push it down then find a small rock and put it at on top of the gravel to help it stay in better.
Most stem plant will root all over the stem, that's perfectly normal. Turning brown and melt is not normal though, it's just not of the melt plant . Are you sure that it's Lysimachia nummularia?


----------



## Ngiltner (Nov 13, 2009)

I havent had any problems with any other plants from the website and they look to be very legit...and it sure looked like moneywort, very healthy before i got a hold of it

let me clarify and describe the "melting"...it seems to be from the bottom up, the stem turns yellowish and becomes soft, like it is seemingly rotting and/or dying and then travels up the stem. i have only seen a few tiny new leaves sprout from the stem which is completely bare of any leaves at this point...i do see what looks like established roots but the stems still deteriorated away leaving white stringy vein looking remains coming up from the substrate...i know moneywort can be grown submerged or not...would a plant grown out of water behave like this once submerged? Like I said, all my other plants are growing and passed the initial dying stage and are expanding healthily


----------



## nick james (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been having the exact same problems with moneyworts. EXACT SAME


----------



## Farm (Sep 23, 2014)

I know it say's it grows in a temperature range of 72F to about 82F but mine were rotting off as well in my warmer tanks. It thrived in my cooler tank that I run at about 76F. Not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

same problems, whats the deal?


----------



## utilities21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Exact same problem with my Lyssimachia nummularia 😒


----------



## M Allred (Jan 13, 2017)

Is the OP talking about Bacopa monnieri possibly?


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I had the same issue with my moneywort in Eco Complete. Always rotted from the bottom up, but would be doing good to great nearer the surface you got. , its doing better now that I have moved to partial shade and not in direct lighting.

Edit: I struggled with this for about 2 to 3 months before shading it. On week two of seeing if sunscreen helps.


----------



## hivemindhermit (Oct 19, 2017)

Lysimachia nummularia is a terrestrial plant that grows like crazy in my garden in Stockholm, Sweden - and we're lucky if we get a few days of temperatures as high as 76F. I would guess that terrestrial plants that are grown emersed can find it hard to make the transition to water all of a sudden. One might try to grow it in a pot on the side of the aquarium and letting the vines dip into the water, see if they can get acclimatised that way. Then cut off the vines and plant them. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

